# Volvo V50 Wagon Cargo Space



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone know what the dimensions of a Volvo V50 Wagon's interior cargo space is?

I would like to buy one in the hope of fitting two bikes, with wheels off, upright in the back of the car with rear seats folded down.

My plan is to have some sort of fork axle mount on the floor of the rear of the car to let me do this. Our bikes have dropper posts so we should be able to avoid dropping our seatposts.

Do you think this will work in the V50?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

V50 is a great Sportswagon,
I put 100K miles on a 2006 V50 T5 AWD in 2.5 years.
Lots of space in the back with the seats folded flat, but there's not a lot of height.
I could never get a bike upright in the back of mine even with the seatposts and front wheel removed, but all my bikes are XL.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> V50 is a great Sportswagon,
> I put 100K miles on a 2006 V50 T5 AWD in 2.5 years.
> Lots of space in the back with the seats folded flat, but there's not a lot of height.
> I could never get a bike upright in the back of mine even with the seatposts and front wheel removed, but all my bikes are XL.


Thanks Norman, that is exactly the car I am looking at (although this is a 2008).

Do you think you were close to ever getting them to fit upright? Or is it simply just too small?

This is the most helpful photo I have found:








My guess is that I can make it work, but it may take some MacGyvering.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I wasn't even close to getting things to fit.
Would have had to remove too many parts.
With a dropper post, removing the seatpost wasn't worth it.
Add in riser bars, a long travel fork, and no bikes were fitting.
Couldn't even get close with my 29er.
However, as the pic above shows it can work for some people but it looks dependent on the size of the bike.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I have an '07 XC70. It's HUGE inside. I'm not sure of the interior dimensions, but I know the physically it's bigger outside than the 50, so I'm sure the inside is as well.

No way will my 26'er stand up in the back. I measured it and it's not even close.

Only way I think it could possibly work is if I mounted the fork mount toward the back of the car in the cargo area under the load floor. 

Considering it fits easy enough with the seats down and both wheels on, I never bothered looking into it.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

jasevr4 said:


> Anyone know what the dimensions of a Volvo V50 Wagon's interior cargo space is?
> 
> I would like to buy one in the hope of fitting two bikes, with wheels off, upright in the back of the car with rear seats folded down.
> 
> ...


I'm going to say no.

My question, why not just get a hitch rack?


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

scatterbrained said:


> I'm going to say no.
> 
> My question, why not just get a hitch rack?


Or just toss the bikes in trunk without taking anything apart... put a blanket in between them so nothing gets damaged.. and go ride!

We have a hitch rack and a roof rack for our 850 wagon but they NEVER get used.

Nothing like pulling up to the trailhead while someone is fiddling around with their rack or putting together their bike and simply hopping out of the car, snagging your bike out of the trunk, hopping on it, and leaving that poor person in the dust 

Obviously if your car is full of luggage this doesn't work


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

scatterbrained said:


> My question, why not just get a hitch rack?


Racks are easy to break into.

A bike inside a car is often not seen. Out of sight, out of mind.

When I use my rack, I don't feel very comfortable going into a grocery store or a shop. When my bike is in my car, I'm not worried.

P


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^ Bike inside car in NYC = broken window and stolen bike. Bike on rack also will be stolen. No easy solution...

I think with a V50 you should be able to pull the cover and move the spare tire. That should give you the height you need to put your bike in with only the front wheel and seatpost off. Leave the cover at home and put the spare between the folded rear seat and the front seat. This worked with my C30.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I've had a heap of wagons before and I've been doing the "lie the bike down" thing for the whole time. It's easy and convenient, until my wife's bike is in there too.

Why not use a rack? Mainly because I often ride in a round trip to the shops/work/something else, so the security is nice. Where I'm from, people aren't going to smash a window to steal a bike. That and, I've seen bikes after a rear end crash and I love my bikes a little too much to risk them back there. 

I've beginning to think that a Passat wagon might work better. We get R36's down in Australia, which is even better justification for a Passat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

gravitylover said:


> ^ Bike inside car in NYC = broken window and stolen bike. Bike on rack also will be stolen. No easy solution...
> 
> I think with a V50 you should be able to pull the cover and move the spare tire. That should give you the height you need to put your bike in with only the front wheel and seatpost off. Leave the cover at home and put the spare between the folded rear seat and the front seat. This worked with my C30.


bike in car completely concealed by black blankets in Boston has been working great!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Lucky. In NYC if you have stuff under a cover or blanket they'll break the window to find out what you're trying to hide. Good thing I only work there but live an hour out.


----------

